# Vacuum Gage placement?????



## Rowdygto (Oct 11, 2008)

Im lookin to install a Vac gage on the console of my 66 GTO...like org....
Any one tell be whare to drill the holes. Trying to find org. placement.
Thanks for the help................rowdy.........


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

As far as I know , and I may be incorrect, they were dealer installed. I have never seen a template, or measuring instructions for the install. Put it where you can see it comfortably, somewhere about flush with the dash edge. These gauges are real nice, I have bought a few on e-bay. They usually run between 75-200 bucks, depending on the condition. Eric :cheers


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I've been eyeing them up too, but I've never seen a GTO with one.


----------



## ITSA64 (Aug 21, 2008)

I've been considering buying one of these for awhile and finally did the other day. I think they are really cool. I must admit that I'm having a tough time building up the courage to drill holes in my console though.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm working up the courage now......I'll let you ladies know how I made out!!!arty:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

is it possable to flip the mounting bracket over and mount the unit under the dash above the console so you don't see the attaching holes or drill into the console??


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I will check and let you know...an interesting idea...


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Rukee, I have heard of mounting the vacuum gage under the dash. Never seen it done. I took one out to my 67 and the angle it would mount at would make the gage face angle down too much to read. In my opinion, the console mount is the only way to go........Eric


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Eric Animal said:


> Rukee, I have heard of mounting the vacuum gage under the dash. Never seen it done. I took one out to my 67 and the angle it would mount at would make the gage face angle down too much to read. In my opinion, the console mount is the only way to go........Eric


Get creative! Maybe put a wedge shaped block between the mounting bracket and the bottom of the dash to 'kick' the gauge the right dirrection.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

That is definately do-able. I have a friend who makes custom motorcycle parts.....E


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

There's one mounted in this `65.
eBay Motors: Pontiac : GTO (item 130264690857 end time Nov-15-08 08:20:35 PST)


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Says 'Dealer installed'.... looks like they just pick a spot that is comfortable to see and install it. The little mounting bezel, between the gage and the consoul is missing. Perhaps it would have caused a clearance issue with the tissue dispenser......


----------



## ITSA64 (Aug 21, 2008)

I saw a copy of an old 64 Pontiac ad today. It showed a Catalina and a Lemans, both convertibles. The pic was taken from high behind the cars, showing the interiors. Both had vacuum gauges mounted in the center of the console facing directly rearward (not turned towards the driver at all). Appeared to be approx. flush with the dash edge as Eric Animal stated. The ad mentioned there were many options available on the Catalina, Lemans (and all Tempest models), but didn't mention the vac. gauge specifically. 
Paul


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I have never seen a vacuum guage in a GTO, either. And I've been looking hard at GTO's for a long, long time. I've seen them in Grand Prix's, 2+2's, etc. Never in an A body. Are there any original owners out there who have a vacuum guage eqipped GTO?? I'm curious, now!!!
Jeff


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I have seen a couple, they were mounted 'straight'. They are listed as a dealer installed option only. The arc ao the gage face says power---economy. I usually use the gas pedal position to determine this!!!arty:


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Yeah, roger that!! I've seen 'em in the big cars, mounted straight on the console, like you say. Never seen one on an A-body. Not what I would have ordered, anyway.....all you need is a Tachometer, oil pressure, and water temp!!!!
Jeff


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

EEEEggggggggg-zactly:agree Hi Jeff, "Great minds think alike"


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

There is a 67 GTO on E-bay with a vacuum gage on the console......


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

..........I'd rather have a TACH on the HOOD!!!! Vacuum guage.....what's next, a 2 barrel intake?


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> That is definately do-able. I have a friend who makes custom motorcycle parts.....E


Can you say "polished billet"......

I don't think I could drill holes in a vintage console....


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

You got THAT right, Too Many. I didn't drill holes in my GTO's 25+ years ago and I STILL won't drill holes in them. Not now, with consoles selling for $$$$! No speaker holes, no dash holes, no moon roofs, no Grant GT steering wheels, no other "upgrades"!!! I know, I know, that 's a real L-7 opinion.....
Jeff


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

geeteeohguy said:


> You got THAT right, Too Many. I didn't drill holes in my GTO's 25+ years ago and I STILL won't drill holes in them. Not now, with consoles selling for $$$$! No speaker holes, no dash holes, no moon roofs, no Grant GT steering wheels, no other "upgrades"!!! I know, I know, that 's a real L-7 opinion.....
> Jeff


I think it has more to do with our "maturity" level. :lol:
A steering wheel is a reversible change but I see many of these era cars being radically modified by the "pro street" and "touring" crowd. 

Did you find me a driver project down there yet ?

I am talking with a guy in Madison WI about a 66 Tempest/GTO clone. New rebuilt 400 and PG, body went thru "professional" reconditioning and is in primer "supposedly" ready for paint. Trunk floor still needs repair. All GTO front, has the tail lights but not the panel to convert. Guarantees it will drive the 300 miles home with no issues. 6k


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I know what you mean. I got a vacuum gage, but can't bring myself to drill the holes!!!:willy:


----------



## ITSA64 (Aug 21, 2008)

I know we've beat this subject to death, but.... I was looking thru my '64 Le Mans owners manual and it shows the vacuum gauge. It states they "are available on all models".


----------



## zrsteve (Aug 28, 2014)

This is an old thread, but it's the only one I could find discussing vacuum gauges. I'll show my ignorance and ask what is the purpose of the vacuum gauge? I have one in a 65 that I just purchased. I've very seldom seen the indicator in the "green" and it's usually in the "yellow". It's a mechanical gauge and I have verified there is vacuum to the gauge. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

What it shows you is manifold vacuum. Think of it this way: when the throttles are closed, or mostly so, the engine is trying to pull in air but the throttle plates are greatly restricting the amount of air it can pull. This is what creates the vacuum. When you hang your foot in it and hold the throttle wide open, then the engine is able to pull in (nearly) all the air it wants and vacuum drops to very near zero. So in this regard manifold vacuum is an indirect indicator of throttle opening and of how hard the engine is working. It's also useful for other things, like setting idle mixture. All things being equal, the idle setting that produces the highest vacuum reading is the correct one. The behavior of the needle tells you things too. A steady, non-fluctuating needle says that all the "air handling" mechanisms in the engine are in relatively good condition. A significantly bouncy needle indicates problems - perhaps a burned valve, leaky gasket, significant vacuum leak, very poorly sealing rings, etc. A low but relatively steady reading at idle is a common result of having a 'nasty' cam in the engine.

Bear


----------



## zrsteve (Aug 28, 2014)

So with the indicator mostly reading "yellow" could indicate problems?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Not necessarily. Could mean a faulty gauge, idle mixture "off", "lopey" cam, vacuum leak... 
Don't fixate too much on the colors. If you're really concerned, buy a decent vacuum gauge at your local parts store and connect it to a good manifold vacuum source somewhere on the intake. Get some actual numeric readings with it idling. Be more concerned if the reading is fluctuating a lot.
With the gauge connected, adjust your idle mixture screws, very slowly and evenly, until you obtain the highest vacuum reading you can get -- then see where you are.

Bear


----------



## zrsteve (Aug 28, 2014)

Thanks for the advice Bear, I'll give that a try.


----------

